# light green stools mean?



## aravinda (Jan 10, 2004)

is there any rough guide to color-coding of stools? i remember when we just started with bfing i was told that mustard-yellow was good and green meant too much foremilk and seedy stool indicated that baby was getting fat in the hindmilk.

my dd (10.5 months) has had pale green, (at first lime-green) stools, kind of frequent, for the past 1 -1.5 days. we just flew from india to maryland and it started en route.

now in a baby who takes some solids while continuing to nurse a lot, anyone know what lime-green stools mean? does it mean that she is not digesting fats? could she suddenly be again getting "too much foremilk" as far as unusual items in her diet - she did suddenly grab spiced food from my plate which i went ahead and let her have since she wanted it so much. could one helping of spiced food have upset her digestive system? they also said in the flight that flying can upset the digestive system. i can see in the stools that she hasn't really digested the solids like tomatoes or banana that she ate. anyway i am trying to keep the solids to a minimum till i see a nice yellow-brown stool (not easy since dd loves food).

hope someone out there has some insight to offer. as various scenarios are running through my mind ...

-- aravinda


----------



## jgale (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't know what it means in a kiddo that age, but my feeling is that if your dd seems to feel all right, isn't acting sick, and isn't losing weight, I wouldn't worry too much and would just keep an eye on it...

India! I was proud of myself for taking my boy to California!


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

Once they start solids, the yellow rule doesn't apply anymore. The mustard yellow is for ebf babies. Solids can come out in all sorts of varying colors. I don't think you need to worry about it. If you're really worried about it, go to Dr. Jay Gordon's website www.drjaygordon.com - he has a discussion of poop colors there that may help.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Did your dd happen to eat something with a lot of food coloring in it? Once my dh bought dd some "rainbow cereal", an off brand of Trix or something. Her bm was lime green the day after she ate some. Then my friend came over to watch dd while I had the baby and she had some, and not only was her own bm lime green but so was her exclusively breastfed baby's! lol!

Darshani


----------



## Kimba (Apr 1, 2003)

My DD has food intolerances and when she gets something she shouldn't (from breastmilk or directly) her poop turns green. Sometimes forest green, sometimes lime green.

Has your DD had anything new that could be causing this reaction?

Kimba


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

You said she is still nursing frequently, maybe she is getting too much hind-milk... that is an easy fix, even if it isn't the prob... just nurse the same breast for 3-4 hours and switch to the other for 3-4 hours... I can't see how that would be a problem, even if she wasn't getting too much foremilk...

I also agree about the colored cereal thing, i have ds some "crayola fruit loops" once a long time ago and his poop was bright-neon lime green!!! Threw the entire box out after that!!


----------



## aravinda (Jan 10, 2004)

well the lime green stools did slowly go away and i could not figure out the cause ... unless there was food colouring in the rice they served on the plane - though nothing looked unusual to me. but this morning i suddenly remembered the one thing different we did when we flew on that 16 hour journey with layover in london -- we used disposable diapers [ugh]. could the lime green have resulted from a reaction with those????

aravinda


----------

